# A question from an admirer



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I read your forum regularly and am amazed at the beauty you all bring out in wood. I would like to ask a question as an observer. When you look for wood to turn, do you want green, fresh wood .. or dry wood? My guess would be green, but then I'm not experienced at all with the magic ya'll perform.

The reason I ask is because I work for a site work contractor (clearing and grading of land) and, for the past couple of days, our crews have been cutting and hauling mesquite into our yard (still fresh) from a jobsite, piling it up to dry to be split for cooking use. I saw this pile of this gorgeous mesquite today, and thought of your pens and other projects. I would be more than pleased to contribute some to your projects if that's something you're interested in.

Educate me just a bit, please.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I use dry, wet wood can split or warp after turning 

you can turn wet wood but it has to be processed and that takes time


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SD...that mesquite is my favorite! Be on the lookout for the burls that sometime show up. Snag those right up if you can. You might want to check out the San Antonio woodturning group. I know they would be interested. Keep us posted.
http://alamoturners.com/


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, bill. I'm trying to learn. Are you looking for hard woods to turn so that they don't split? Guess I'm gonna have to do some studying.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

For myself, wet wood is my favorite. I turn wet and then dry carefully to stop the splitting and warping by soaking in PEG. I am not oppsed to dry wood, but my favorite is wet.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I like dry wood because I have to be sure it's not going to change shape, at all, after turning.

It sometimes makes me flinch to see the quality of Mesquite being burned up in the smoker. it's a difficult wood to process comercialy, but it's a Texas Treasure for craftsmen.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

well there you have it LOL simple

ET and myself turn the smaller items, so dry is the way to go, slip and GB turn the larger items and can pack it to cure the wet wood

on a side note, when I first started down this road, I didn't care for mesquite, heck it was all over the place so it could not be that nice right? LOL Well now I got a little time under my belt I have found the true beauty, I would guess mesquite is in my top 5 choices now.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mesquite is one of the woods that don't check as bad as others. I like turning wet and dry wood. In a pen the wood that is left is so thin that it is dry by the time you finish turning it. I have had dry wood check on me in a pen as much as I have had wet wood check. Dry wood produces more dust than wet wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Cindy, I'll go with Bobby on the wet or dry mesquite for pens .. By the time we get done with one of them, the wood portion is almost just a 'veneer'..prolly 1/8th " or less anyway. Wet is just a little easier to turn..

TexasT gave me some fresh vine wood he had just cut out of his oak trees and it made some of the best looking unusual pens I've turned out...

For bowls and calls..ya better stick with GB or ET..that's their 'domain'...:tongue:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay, guys, I see that every stage of the wood is valuable to somebody, ha! 

I'm going to bring my camera to work tomorrow and take some pictures of this big pile of wood. I just might make a trip to Santa Fe next weekend to visit my sister, and I could bring some of this mesquite along with me. I could meet with one of you and drop it off and you could distribute it from there. I would love for ya'll to have some of it before it gets split and piled up to dry.

Pictures tomorrow!

Cindy


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I call 'dibs' on any burls!
8*) gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very generous of ya, Cindy... Don't forget the pix...BEFORE galvbay gets his hands on it..:rotfl:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Very generous of ya, Cindy... Don't forget the pix...BEFORE galvbay gets his hands on it..:rotfl:


Haha! I'm gonna search through the pile for a special piece for him. I did notice there are a few "crotches", as ya'll call them. Anyone interested in those?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*Pictures*

Okay, guys. Here's what I have loaded up to bring. All of the mesquite is fresh, just cut this week. But I do have three nice chunks of oak that was cut about this time last year so it should be nice and dry for ya.

GB, I couldn't find anything that looked like a burl (according to Google).

And the guy in the picture is the one who has been busting his butt all week cutting up this wood.

As you will see, there is plenty. If you would like more, let me know. I would much rather see it "turned" into something beautiful than to go up in smoke. (cheech & chong .. ha!)


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

All I can say is.........*WOW*!!!! I can't let Karen see this pic..lol. You have some good looking material there. I would seriously get in touch with the SA and Austin Turners and let them know about it. They would put it to good use. Thanks for posting. jim


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"I just might make a trip to Santa Fe next weekend to visit my sister..."_

Hmmmmmmmmm......doesn't that Mr. Trodery live in Sante Fe????


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

galvbay said:


> _"I just might make a trip to Santa Fe next weekend to visit my sister..."_
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm......doesn't that Mr. Trodery live in Sante Fe????


Well, I'll be driving I-45 to Santa Fe and I would be glad to drop the wood off anywhere ya'll would like.

So, tell me, are those burls? Cause there are a bunch of those. There's even one that I put on my truck that .. from the end .. well ... looks just like a butt crack. I told the guys "let's get this butt crack" .. hahaha!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I wished I had a place to put a bunch of that. I will be turning again in the furture.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I wished I had a place to put a bunch of that. I will be turning again in the furture.


Well, Bobby, I'm sure my sister would keep it next to her storage shed till you were ready for it. She lives in Santa Fe. Would that work for ya? Cause I can bring more. If anybody deserves a treat, you do.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The burl is a 'growth' so to speak that grows on some trees. The mesquite sometimes gets a 'mistletoe burl' that can grow fairly big and will have incredible grain patterns. Look for a rounded/oblong section on the mesquite trees. I'm not sure what type of tree is in this pic..but it shows a 'burl'. 
Thanks again for posting these pictures...that's a bunch of mesquite! jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

looks good...now some cross cut pen blanks would be nice LOL Lot of trimming for pens


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

GB, that's what I was looking for, but I didn't see any burls like that in the woodpile. Sorry.

Bill, what would you like for pens? Smaller pieces? I loaded up some of the smallest pieces we had. If you look at the tailgate picture .. to the far right .. those are the smallest pieces we have.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I might beg one of them with a bandsaw to cut me up some lol


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Bobby, I'd be glad to store wood for you. How big of a pile do you want.....lol

Bill, I have a bandsaw and would be glad to cut some of those down to size for you. I'm just across the creek from you so getting to you would be no problem.

If either of you guys want some of the wood I'll make arrangements with Cindy to meet her when she comes this way.

Bob


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that wood (LOL) be great


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"If either of you guys want some of the wood I'll make arrangements with Cindy to meet her when she comes this way."_

That would(wood!) be awesome! Keep us posted please....jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bob that would be great. I am not sure when I would be able to get it though. But if you would get mesome and store it I would really appreciate it


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

There is some good looking stuf in that pile. I'm not sure a mesquite burl would look like that picture, but more of a swollen spot in the tree.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Consider it done. Ya'll tell us (Cindy and me) how much of the wood you want and I'll meet up with her to make the transfer/delivery when she's in town.

Jim/GB, I'm assuming you want those two chunks you circled earlier? Any others?

Jim/"OF"  , you want in on this deal?

Cindy, we can work out the details of where we can meet up.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Hooked..but I'm up to my knees in lumber right now.. I'll wait until one of these young dudes cuts it all up into blanks..then I'll put on my 'Poor Pitiful Pearl' face and try to score...:rotfl:

NOW...if ya got any antler all cut up, drilled, tubed and squared...then we might be talkin 'bidness'...LMBO...( I really got plenty of antler..but just don't have the 'inspiration' to start whacking on it right now..):tongue:

Think I'm a gonna spend the weekend trying to put together some kind of 'rack' to sort out all the wood the guys have laid on the OF... All of you have been might kind and I thank each and every one of you once more..

OK...I'm wore out from all this thinkin' and typing...time for the first nap of the day..:rotfl:

OF signing out !!!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, Hooked. I'm gonna be there around noon on Saturday. I'll toss a little more wood in the truck and we'll meet up. Gonna PM you my phone number.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Back atcha...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Man, I can't beleive I'm late to this party. I was in Hitchcock Saturday AM and maybe 10 minutes away from Santa Fe! Could have picked up some for the folks around here and Deer Park. Let met know if any one needs it picked up. I can't store it, but I can deliver it.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

It's ok, ET. The party is next weekend. Hope you can use some of this mesquite as well. I'm gonna drop it off with Hooked in League City.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

sandollr said:


> It's ok, ET. The party is next weekend. Hope you can use some of this mesquite as well. I'm gonna drop it off with Hooked in League City.


Depending on the timing, I can meet up same time, same place and maybe save Hooked some labor. Just let me know how I can help.

You need anything from us !


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Shoot me a phone number ET and I'll give you a shout when Cindy calls me Saturday.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Shoot me a phone number ET and I'll give you a shout when Cindy calls me Saturday.


PM sent.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Have the details been figured out yet on tomorrow's swap meet ?
If I could get some phone #'s that would be great, don't want anyone waiting on me if I get help up. 

Thanks !


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

We're now set ET. Cindy is gonna come by my house to make the drop. PM on the way with my number and address.


----------

